# nissans are hard to mess with...



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

my friends and i just attempted to install a b&M short shifter in my car, and we've suceeded, tho it was a pain in the ass. oh god, the instructions baiscally say remove cat converter plate and lower exhaust, remove heatshield (and 02 sensor), unscrew shift plates and remove old stick, put in new, etc etc. yea they dont tell you that you can't really lower the exhaust without screwing more with it...taht you should have a lift so ur neck doesnt hurt, etc. shifter arrived at 6:30 at night, finished at about 12:15 p.m...that aint right...junebugs flying all ovre you, bitten by ants, and i hit my head on the heatshield, chassis, door, and the ground...yea, i hate installing stuff  the only thing ive had an easy time with are the gauges, the shift knob, and the pedals lol.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, working under a car is a pain in the ass without a lift. you shoulda seen how happy i got when i found out you can remove the starter from the top!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I feel your pain, my b&m was the first mod. I did. Started at 3pm thinking it would take an 2 hours at most. Finally finished around 7pm, in the dark, in the rain.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

You can get at the starter from the top!!! no way. 
It was such a pain to get to the solenoid I took it to a mechanic .


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

oh god it gets worse, the oil change was a pain in the ass...yea i left the car overnight and finished the B&m today. removing the oil filter sucks...last oil change, the previous owner must have tightend that thing like a mofo. had to poke holes in it to turn, and my damn check engine light is still [email protected]#%! i hate that thing. man, doing stuff gets progressively worse i think...exhaust, headers, pulleys, and i have to change the damn belts i think  i wish i wasn't mechanically challenged


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *You can get at the starter from the top!!! no way.
> It was such a pain to get to the solenoid I took it to a mechanic . *


on a b13 ga you can. all you gotta do is remove the intake tube and maf and it's right there.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ha! have fun w/those belts. seriously once you figure everything out its not bad. i didnt mess w/dropping the exhaust or any of that w/my shifter. took about 30-45 minutes the first 2 times and about 2 hours the 3rd time.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, I'm really looking forward to doing a clutch on my Frontier since it is impossible to install the bellhousing seperate from the trans!Another thing about these trucks is that the oil filter is impossible to get to easily wihtout tearing out the inner fender liner.I could go into replacing the snapped torsion bar,but I won't


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> ha! have fun w/those belts. seriously once you figure everything out its not bad. i didnt mess w/dropping the exhaust or any of that w/my shifter. took about 30-45 minutes the first 2 times and about 2 hours the 3rd time.


katana...can you please explain?
i've got a stillen shifter waiting to go in. i've got the heatshield unbolted (but of course the exhaust has to move to get it out.) how much of the exhaust am i supposed to un-hang. the whole exhaust stays together right? im confused...if you need pics i can easily take them


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i pm'd you man.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i just installed one in my maxima and it took me about 2 hours. but i will say it was the best knuckle busting mod i have done yet


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I just installed my clutch (by the way it works great) on my 87 300ZXT and I had to retap the manifold bolts and drill them out and all that great shit...


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn this thread makes me dont want to install my short shifter. I did my clutch last year, that thing took me about 28 hours of labor with help but it was my first time. I think i can do it a lil faster, i hated it. Changing the oil filter for the GA16de is a bitch, its right under the intake manifold so you have to go under the car every oil change.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oops, sorry katana... i totally forgot to acknowledge your PM. thanks for responding.
so i buy this stillen shifter from scorchN. i installed it and then decided i wanted it physically shorter too. my dad said that would be a no-no and it would make it even harder to shift. it'd be a waste of $$$ so i just hacked the stock one even more and decided to sell the shifter. so all in all i installed a short shifter, felt how it shifted (harder than stock) and then reinstalled my stock one after hacking it. heres some pics 
also check out my center console project. just needs a little more sanding, texture and then paint (black). im dying the rest of my interior black as well, hopefully it'll look the exact same as oem black panels only way cheaper/easier to find!
just for you








^stillen on left, unhacked (all bolts included but not shown in pic)








^colors faded but i circled the holes with blue and red.








^hacked stock shifter. (not very performance friendly) 








^same shifter, side view


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

sno said:


> on a b13 ga you can. all you gotta do is remove the intake tube and maf and it's right there.


I have a GA16DE and i can remove the solinoid from the top....that's how i did it when i put in my stage 3 clutch.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

Shift1.6 said:


> Damn this thread makes me dont want to install my short shifter. I did my clutch last year, that thing took me about 28 hours of labor with help but it was my first time. I think i can do it a lil faster, i hated it. Changing the oil filter for the GA16de is a bitch, its right under the intake manifold so you have to go under the car every oil change.


The clutch on my GA16DE only took me approx. 9 hours...its tough but if you have an idea what you're doing you can get it. The oil filter is easy too if you're under the car.


----------

